# Chicken and Rice



## BigRy

Can someone please give me some ideas how to make this meal more interesting. I will be having it twice a day and want to eat it cold also i am bulking.

Thanks guys


----------



## Jux

Add nando's!


----------



## MillionG

BigRy said:


> Can someone please give me some ideas how to make this meal more interesting. I will be having it twice a day and want to eat it cold also i am bulking.
> 
> Thanks guys


Fry the chicken off with a load of soy sauce and oyster sauce.

Boil the rice

Drain off the rice then stir it in with the chicken which is covered in the sauces, stir until it's all brown.

Yummy yummy


----------



## Suprakill4

Lloyd DA said:


> Add nando's!


Yep!

Or add spices to the chicken and rice, i use the normal from tesco like barbecue spices, cajun etc, really helps!


----------



## colt24

Have you tried making beef mince meat bugger's?

onions, chives, chilli's, salt, pepper, olive oil, lemon juice ect.

much better then boring chicken : 0


----------



## MillionG

colt24 said:


> Have you tried making beef mince meat bugger's?
> 
> onions, chives, chilli's, salt, pepper, olive oil, lemon juice ect.
> 
> much better then boring chicken : 0


Why is it that when someone asks for a new recipe using a type of meat, people just come along and say.. "Fvck that, use a different meat"..

He's not asking about fvcking beef!!

:cursing:


----------



## colt24

colt24 said:


> Have you tried making beef mince meat bugger's?
> 
> onions, chives, chilli's, salt, pepper, olive oil, lemon juice ect.
> 
> much better then boring chicken : 0


Please note *.....* I was asking him a question. I'm sorry this angers you.. and makes you cry out of your pe-ins.


----------



## Josh1436114527

Lol

Burger=Good

Chicken=Good

conclusion=Burgers and Chicken


----------



## Lostgeordie

Dry seasoning makes it much more interesting, just make sure you have a drink handy cos Chicken and rice can be a bit dry if cooked ahead of time and allowed to cool - make sure you don't overcook the chicken otherwise it's really dry.

Thai lemongrass and ginger is a good one and if you can handle spicy food the Piri Piri one from Tescos is awesome!


----------



## Galtonator

chicken wise i boil it as it keeps it moist. Rice wise after cooking stir in some olive oil this keeps it from going dry. I personally prefer sweet spuds to rice but thats just me


----------



## Jux

MillionG said:


> Why is it that when someone asks for a new recipe using a type of meat, people just come along and say.. "Fvck that, use a different meat"..
> 
> He's not asking about fvcking beef!!
> 
> :cursing:


Chill out man.

Got some chicken and soy sauce in the oven... but also for me it has to be beef ... mmm.

Beef meatballs with jamacan jerk seasoning.


----------



## BillC

Nando's garlic peri peri and some cheese.


----------



## BigRy

Thanks for the reply guys, some good ideas. as to the beef question I do have a beef meal every day, I make burgers with a baked potato and a salad with olive oil and vinigar dressing. The chicken and rice is for when im work or uni, also I bulk cook and boil my chicken and do rice in a rice cooker.


----------



## JoeyRamone

x1,000,000 nandos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martin brown

Add madras sauce and naan bread.

Or satay sauce, chow mein, schezuan, etc etc

It's pretty much what I live on lol


----------



## Nutz01

You could throw in some Mushrooms as well


----------



## BLUTOS

Jerk seasoning for the chicken (one of the pastes like Carr's) and cook rice with stock cube in the water.


----------



## invisiblekid

Swartz dry seasonings are always a winner if cals are an issue.

Nando's is excellent, as is salsa. Nando's actually did a salsa, but discontinued it for some reason :cursing:

Soy is good occasionally - sodium is an issue though.

Hell, even tinned tomatoes mixed through the rice is tasty.


----------



## roberts1974

half a tsp of dried corrander, half a tsp dried cumin seeds, 1/4 tsp tumeric

with fresh chilli half a small onion 1/4 tin tomatoes and a clove of garlic.

nice little spice kick with loads of flavour love it.


----------



## Chew

Stick some mushrooms in. Pour in all the juice you get from cooking the mushrooms and it adds to the flavour of the rice.


----------



## Jux

Just go all out and make your own chinese.

5 spice blend onto sliced bits of chicken then pan fry, preverably in a wok.

When cooked add preboiled brown rice to the pan and add more spice blend (if needed) and then some soy sauce... add any string beans etc that you fancy .... it is divine.


----------



## Miike

I buy the Sainsburys basics sliced tikka chicken.

Cook the rice, add evoo and Reggae Reggae, mix it all together.

Quick and easy.


----------



## Tinytom

I add pilau rice seasoning to my basmati white rice

and I add a small spoon of pasta sauce and olive oil to brown basmati rice.

When bulking I also have a chocolate bar on top. I like chocolate. yum yum


----------



## Lois_Lane

I use cajun red sauce it has no calories but has a very strong spicy flavor.


----------



## joe.b

loads and loads of options here mate,i was like you...found plain chicken and rice boring,chicken wise i marinade in a cajun/bbq sauce and rice wise throw in a few peas maybe some spices.

get yourself in your local supermarket and spend abit of time browsing the condiments/herbs/spices etc....

play around with some flavours till your happy with the results


----------



## Nutz01

just a simple bit of curry powder can spice things up a bit


----------



## 71081

MillionG said:


> Why is it that when someone asks for a new recipe using a type of meat, people just come along and say.. "Fvck that, use a different meat"..
> 
> He's not asking about fvcking beef!!
> 
> :cursing:


Roid Rage..........it effects everyone differently........ :lol:


----------



## MillionG

71081 said:


> Roid Rage..........it effects everyone differently........ :lol:


I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## 71081

and so you should......x


----------



## Bonzer

Add Reggae Reggae BBQ sauce


----------



## BigRy

Thanks guys, lots of ideas there. I will work my way through them


----------



## Brotein

I eat plain boiled rice (the bags you steam in a pan) and just add some soy sauce to it and it makes it easily edible, I haven't tried nandos sauce yet but will do soon, do you fry it off in the pan after marinading for a bit?


----------



## Omen

MillionG said:


> I'll take that as a compliment.


A gobby little sh*t behind a computer aintcha? 

I love the old Nandos sauce, I also love sweet chilli sauce, although that's possibly really sugary.

I fry my rice in the pan I've just cooked the chicken after it's boiled which dries it off a bit and adds a bit of that burnt flavour. All good!


----------



## Craig660

Plain chicken and plain rice with warm water pouered over, Thats a meal made for the Kings


----------



## evad

soy sauce or lemon for the chicken

gravy makes it good (in moderation)


----------



## MillionG

Omen said:


> *A gobby little sh*t behind a computer aintcha*?
> 
> I love the old Nandos sauce, I also love sweet chilli sauce, although that's possibly really sugary.
> 
> I fry my rice in the pan I've just cooked the chicken after it's boiled which dries it off a bit and adds a bit of that burnt flavour. All good!


No mate I'm a gobby 6ft little sh1te all the time, just happen to be at the computer here. 

Edit: Though I'm actually on my phone, so you're wrong again


----------



## Jux

MillionG said:


> No mate I'm a gobby 6ft little sh1te all the time, just happen to be at the computer here.
> 
> Edit: Though I'm actually on my phone, *so you're wrong again *


You fail at realising which form of communication you're using :lol:

I think everyone should chill ... obviously all this chocolate has done you no good.


----------



## MillionG

Lloyd DA said:


> You fail at realising which form of communication you're using :lol:
> 
> I think everyone should chill ... obviously all this chocolate has done you no good.


I'm using the Internet on my phone... :confused1:

I know exactly what form of communication I'm using.

I didn't get much chocolate, maybe that's why I'm such a 'gobby little sh1t'.


----------

